# what do you guys think of this kennel, opinions please!!



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Home - Bully Angel Kennels


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I think they deserve some credit for not promoting their dogs as APBTs. That said, I'd like to see some more of what they actually do with their dogs. What are they breeding for? I tend not to like sites that are pretty much just "Males, Females, Breedings" with some random pics of the dogs. I didn't look in detail but I didn't see any titles there either.

Bottom line: If I was looking for a bully, I'd look elsewhere based off the information on that site.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I see them on the bully boards, but don't know much about them. I think they just started showing a few months ago. Never seen the dogs in person but they have some nice dogs, bred to the standard at least.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> Home - Bully Angel Kennels


Don't know these people but very familar with what they are working with. They claim to be showing which is good and they are also using a nice gaff bitch to keep there bullies clean. There are some serious faults that run in what they are working with but it seems they prolly already know and that would explain the gaff. Other then that I can't give you any info on the people. Hope this helps.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They have some nice bullies and while that male they just bred was young (12 months) that is not unheard of with many show breeders to breed a 1 year old male (now female would be different). Nice dogs with decent conformation


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I really like that Tri male BAK'S Thorton Colorado, gorgeous dog.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

little miss mischeif almost looks like a staffy bull to me nice dogs tho


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all for the feedback. I would like as much feedback as possible.
Lately I've been checking out the local bully scene around the OR area. Turns out
I've found quite a few bully shows (posted one up in the events section). And have
Talked to quite a few kennels. Everyone so far has been really helpful and real nice.
I really like these dogs and most of their breedings, and really am considering one. 
But being fairly new to the bully scene I want my next dog to be a girl I can show and excel in
WP. Now that this house hold is steady, my wife and I have been looking for a bully bitch.
I talked with the owner earlier and she's really cool and they do quite a lot of showing. 
I don't want to jump into anything, just wondering what you guys think


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing I wish I saw more of with the Bullies is health testing. I know they say they are just pets but it still sucks having a pet with bad hips. I know some are trying to but its a slow process.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I would like as much feedback as possible.
> Lately I've been checking out the local bully scene around the OR area. Turns out
> I've found quite a few bully shows (posted one up in the events section). And have
> Talked to quite a few kennels. Everyone so far has been really helpful and real nice.
> ...


High five on doing your research! :hug:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ARK_Kennel said:


> One thing I wish I saw more of with the Bullies is health testing. I know they say they are just pets but it still sucks having a pet with bad hips. I know some are trying to but its a slow process.


 I agree, good point out. But from what I'm told they're pretty fired dogs. They're not too far from here  about 45 min



ARK_Kennel said:


> High five on doing your research! :hug:


Thanks buddy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some of the dogs look ok, but 3 litters back to back bugs me and I see nothing that makes those puppies worth $1500.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just know that a 1500.00 pup greatly depreciates in value as soon as it's left the breeder lot LMAO!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I would like as much feedback as possible.
> Lately I've been checking out the local bully scene around the OR area. Turns out
> I've found quite a few bully shows (posted one up in the events section). And have
> Talked to quite a few kennels. Everyone so far has been really helpful and real nice.
> ...


If you are looking to WP with a Bully you are risking your money and getting heart broken. I wouldn't pull a dog without testing the hips and elbows and I know many don't care as long as the dog is alright, but I care about the whole life of the dog I wouldn't want to deal with an older dog limping and in pain. I doubt that breeder does any of that. If you want a show dog and companion dog that may be active go for it, if you are serious about WP I wouldn't go for a Bully JMO.


----------



## golden (Apr 21, 2011)

*why not adopt instead?*

there are so many pits and other bullies in the shelters that need homes!! save your money and go to local shelter, then u acn use extra money to hire as good trainer and you will do the best thing you can to promote bullys be having a well mannered dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

golden said:


> there are so many pits and other bullies in the shelters that need homes!! save your money and go to local shelter, then u acn use extra money to hire as good trainer and you will do the best thing you can to promote bullys be having a well mannered dog


:goodpost:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

They say they are showing but I can't seem to find any results of them actually showing? If you want a pet quality bully i'm sure you can go adopt one. If you want a show quality bully I would do more research, and expand your search. As far as healthy testing goes, as of currently it is rare but hopefully will start happening more. Ask them to health test, see if they are thinking about health testing, etc. I don't agree with breeding any dog under 2 years of age, seeing as how you can only do preliminary health testing if it's before 2 years of age. If you really like the dogs and you see them in person and really want one, then that is your decision  Good luck Trev


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> They say they are showing but I can't seem to find any results of them actually showing? If you want a pet quality bully i'm sure you can go adopt one. If you want a show quality bully I would do more research, and expand your search. As far as healthy testing goes, as of currently it is rare but hopefully will start happening more. Ask them to health test, see if they are thinking about health testing, etc. I don't agree with breeding any dog under 2 years of age, seeing as how you can only do preliminary health testing if it's before 2 years of age. If you really like the dogs and you see them in person and really want one, then that is your decision  Good luck Trev


:goodpost:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

golden said:


> there are so many pits and other bullies in the shelters that need homes!! save your money and go to local shelter, then u acn use extra money to hire as good trainer and you will do the best thing you can to promote bullys be having a well mannered dog


your missing the point .. he wants something to show and wp .. not really a shelter dog thing


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

nice looking pitbulls, i wouldnt pay 1500, and if the money is not a problem i would go with a pup from a champ, which i know you can get in GA for the same price or less.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I believe Nizmo owns a rescue now. But buddy if your looking for a show dog you want to go out to the kennel talk to the kennel owner's see what accomplishments they have on their dogs if any and lay hands on the parents and pup. You never want to buy a dog online without seeing the dog in person first. It's really hard to make a solid judgement about a kennel and the quality of their stock without actually being able to see it in person pictures can be deceiving or stolen from other websites and people can say anything online. My best advice is to always go out to the kennel and see it with your own eyes before making any commitment to buy or sign anything.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I believe Nizmo owns a rescue now. But buddy if your looking for a show dog you want to go out to the kennel talk to the kennel owner's see what accomplishments they have on their dogs if any and lay hands on the parents and pup. You never want to buy a dog online without seeing the dog in person first. It's really hard to make a solid judgement about a kennel and the quality of their stock without actually being able to see it in person pictures can be deceiving or stolen from other websites and people can say anything online. My best advice is to always go out to the kennel and see it with your own eyes before making any commitment to buy or sign anything.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I believe Nizmo owns a rescue now. But buddy if your looking for a show dog you want to go out to the kennel talk to the kennel owner's see what accomplishments they have on their dogs if any and lay hands on the parents and pup. You never want to buy a dog online without seeing the dog in person first. It's really hard to make a solid judgement about a kennel and the quality of their stock without actually being able to see it in person pictures can be deceiving or stolen from other websites and people can say anything online. My best advice is to always go out to the kennel and see it with your own eyes before making any commitment to buy or sign anything.


Great post !!!!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

A dog is only worth what the buyer is willing to pay. Too many overpriced pups out there without a single reason for a; the price
b; why the parents were ever bred.

I would stay away from anyone who whips up a site and chucks a high price on them "just because" . these types generally breed because they simply think they should.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

junkyard said:


> *A dog is only worth what the buyer is willing to pay.* Too many overpriced pups out there without a single reason for a; the price
> b; why the parents were ever bred.
> 
> *I would stay away from anyone who whips up a site and chucks a high price on them "just because" . these types generally breed because they simply think they should.*


JY you always bring logical reasoning to your posts well said buddy!!:goodpost:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yes i'm looking for a show quality dog that will be have some fire behind it and do WP.
i do stongly believe bully's can do wp. im not talking bully's you can roll a beer under, thats not what im looking for...
thanks for all the posts, its really informative, keep em coming lol. This kennel is local and only about 45 min away, we'll be meeting up here shortly a long with a few other local bully kennels. 
they dont do any WP with there dogs yet but is starting to get into, and if i do get a pup from them then i hope to show them the way in the sport. around here from what i've heard they are a very reputable.
and i agree with JY, a dog is worth what you pay for it. im not looking at money right now because thats just not what im worried about. will i pay that much for a dog? no...
they dont health test, but i think a few bull kennels do in the country, so thats not too big with me since not a lot of people are doing. i'd like to see it. 
before i do get this pup i will have a full go at the vets office, checking hips and all that.
i'll be seeing them in may at the oregons own bully bash, but plan on going out there a few times before the show. 
any info on there blodlines that people are familiar with?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> yes i'm looking for a show quality dog that will be have some fire behind it and do WP.
> i do stongly believe bully's can do wp. im not talking bully's you can roll a beer under, thats not what im looking for...
> thanks for all the posts, its really informative, keep em coming lol. This kennel is local and only about 45 min away, we'll be meeting up here shortly a long with a few other local bully kennels.
> they dont do any WP with there dogs yet but is starting to get into, and if i do get a pup from them then i hope to show them the way in the sport. around here from what i've heard they are a very reputable.
> ...


Any breed can weight pull. I have seen chihuahua's and patterdales do it and they are very small dogs. I went through this with Bernie and he failed his preliminary OFA hip test, he never showed any signs of pain or discomfort when working. I won't compete with him because I know his internal structure can get worse, so it's a matter of choice if you want to take the risk and have him suffer when he is old. A guy posted his camelot dog here a little bit ago and I think you would be safe on getting a dog built like that, if you choose to go the real Typey American Bully route its less than a 50/50 chance that you will get a puppy to pass a hip exam. Remember the x-rays are done close to 2 years of age when the dog is almost done growing so you will never know until more than a year into owning the dog. I love American Bullies (showy types) and I would hope to always own one, but as far as performance results I won't expect any. If you look at my dog's pedigree he has everything from juan gotti to throwing knuckles most of those dogs were the foundation dogs for what we have now, so technically speaking the chances are extremely high that you will get a dog with a bad structure and pulling a dog with bad hips will only lead to heartache.

In the Bully crowd you have the RE, Gotti, Mikelands, Suarez, Kryptonite type etc..dogs, I think some lines show more consistency than others but at the end of the day they are all companion/show dogs not working dogs and certain qualities vary but it is mostly in the looks department (color, height, width). PM me and I will send you a link for a Bully line in California he pulls with most of his dogs and they have the Bully look if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You know we have some good bully members with some awesome dogs you might start there first


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ agreed with PK.

Trevor- 
Take your time. There arent too many performance bullies as they arent a working breed. I would look around. First place is finding a dog that's parents are health tested. Even though it's no guarantee for it's offspring, at least it's a good indicator that the breeder cares. The best breeders of bullies keep all their dogs lol. But get in contact with them. Who knows, maybe you will get lucky or they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

nizmo check out oregon coast kennels.Guarenteed best dogs in ore. CH Jammer is really nice.im pretty sure pups will be expensive though


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Can I ask you Trevor why you want a bully for working purposes? I am not saying in anyway that bullies can't work because some can but they are not bred for performance like Mach0 said. If you want a WP dog really any dog can pull but if you want to compete seriously and not just for fun I would probably go with a TNT dog or another performance bred dog. It's up to you I guess I have never thought about getting a bully for WP. Conformation and Companionship is what these dogs were bred for. I remember Bully the Kid saying that a lot of these deaths that happen with bullies come from their owner's trying to work them in extreme conditions like a performance bred animal. Just something to think about I am not saying you shouldn't get a bully for show but if you want to do a lot of working with the dog I would get a dog bred for working purposes the majority of good bully breeder's are not breeding for working purposes they are breeding for conformation and companionship. I know the camelot and dagger dogs are a heavier stock some of it has working potential and do well in WP. I have never owned anything from those lines but you might want to look into it. I don't know to what extent you plan on working this bully but if you plan on working the dog like any other working bred performance dog I wouldn't do it with a bully.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Any breed can weight pull. I have seen chihuahua's and patterdales do it and they are very small dogs. I went through this with Bernie and he failed his preliminary OFA hip test, he never showed any signs of pain or discomfort when working. I won't compete with him because I know his internal structure can get worse, so it's a matter of choice if you want to take the risk and have him suffer when he is old. A guy posted his camelot dog here a little bit ago and I think you would be safe on getting a dog built like that, if you choose to go the real Typey American Bully route its less than a 50/50 chance that you will get a puppy to pass a hip exam. Remember the x-rays are done close to 2 years of age when the dog is almost done growing so you will never know until more than a year into owning the dog. I love American Bullies (showy types) and I would hope to always own one, but as far as performance results I won't expect any. If you look at my dog's pedigree he has everything from juan gotti to throwing knuckles most of those dogs were the foundation dogs for what we have now, so technically speaking the chances are extremely high that you will get a dog with a bad structure and pulling a dog with bad hips will only lead to heartache.
> 
> In the Bully crowd you have the RE, Gotti, Mikelands, Suarez, Kryptonite type etc..dogs, I think some lines show more consistency than others but at the end of the day they are all companion/show dogs not working dogs and certain qualities vary but it is mostly in the looks department (color, height, width). PM me and I will send you a link for a Bully line in California he pulls with most of his dogs and they have the Bully look if that is what you are looking for.


i guess then i should say that hips permitting we will be doing WP. i would never put a dog in a place to where it could hurt him for yrs too come. i dont want an extremely high drive dog, i am more looking for show and some novice WP if he's up to par. thanks bro


performanceknls said:


> You know we have some good bully members with some awesome dogs you might start there first


i'd like to get into the local bully scene down here in OR, so i think i'd like to stick local when i get this pup/dog.



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> nizmo check out oregon coast kennels.Guarenteed best dogs in ore. CH Jammer is really nice.im pretty sure pups will be expensive though


 the kennels i've been talking to with oregonsown bullyz are actually in close coloberation(sp lol) with them. so a lot of these kennels are teaming up and producing. sounds like a good thing, but im still looking into it. thank you!



Sadie said:


> Can I ask you Trevor why you want a bully for working purposes? I am not saying in anyway that bullies can't work because some can but they are not bred for performance like Mach0 said. If you want a WP dog really any dog can pull but if you want to compete seriously and not just for fun I would probably go with a TNT dog or another performance bred dog. It's up to you I guess I have never thought about getting a bully for WP. Conformation and Companionship is what these dogs were bred for. I remember Bully the Kid saying that a lot of these deaths that happen with bullies come from their owner's trying to work them in extreme conditions like a performance bred animal. Just something to think about I am not saying you shouldn't get a bully for show but if you want to do a lot of working with the dog I would get a dog bred for working purposes the majority of good bully breeder's are not breeding for working purposes they are breeding for conformation and companionship. I know the camelot and dagger dogs are a heavier stock some of it has working potential and do well in WP. I have never owned anything from those lines but you might want to look into it. I don't know to what extent you plan on working this bully but if you plan on working the dog like any other working bred performance dog I wouldn't do it with a bully.


im not looking for a hardcore working dog. not a dog like someone would work an APBT. but i would like a dog that i can work and do shows mainly. and then when she gets to age have her checked and if she's about WP then we will venture out to do that. 
im checking out quite a few kennels around the OR area over the next few months, and have arranged to meet with a few kennels at the next show. im excited to go to there yards. i am in no way jumping into getting a pup. im waiting for the perfect one that fits our bill.
thanks for all the feed back guys! is there anything in any of there dogs peds that stick out to you bully pple?


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

The older RE has history of good hips. I know they are not as bully as the dogs you are looking at but if you could find a dog not too tightly bred with some older blood close in the pedigree, you may increase your chances of a dog with better hips. No guarantee though. As for drive, you already got my input on that.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is a link to 1400+ APBT that have had OFA testing done and are open to the public. NOTE: If a dog fails OFA DOES NOT have to list it unless requested by owner.

http://www.offa.org/results.html?num=&submit=Begin+Search&registrar=&namecontains=N&part=&namecontains=N&breed%5B%5D=PBT&breedlist=ALL&variety%5B%5D=&sex=&birthday_start_month=&birthday_start_year=&birthday_end_month=&birthday_end_year=&birthday=&regand=N&regand=N&rptdte_start_month=&rptdte_start_year=&rptdte_end_month=&rptdte_end_year=&rptdte=


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm familiar with RE, loved that girl. I'll post pics when I'm not on my blackberry, unless krystal has some.
Not looking for apbt right now, we want to go bully a lot because of their companionship too. Apbt are great companions but not lookin for that high drive of a dog. Not at this point but in the future


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh you know I got mad pics  I love this girl she is such a little beast. I gotta get a new camera so I can get you all some updated pics of her. She's the  She's actually a pretty drivey girl. She's kinda crazy  in a good way. Mike tried her out in Dosia's Tablerock harness and she was all about dragging that tire. Ok here's some pics

One of my fave's of her and D 


















Pitty kisses


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Do you not think you will get a decent companion out of an APBT? If you have rock solid decided on bully i would be speaking to the members here, there are enough titled dogs and registered breeders that are members that, you can trust whom you get the dog from and can help you on your way as they will have had experience with the parents.

There is nothing written in stone that says you have to go a gamebred dog either, we also have plenty of members here whom have excellent working APBTs and put a hell of alot of effort here, on improving the breed as well as their own stock. All you got to do is look at a few of the signatures underneath and see they have quality stock.

I would be carefull using a bully for wp and research on what type or line would be paramount so do your research, imho it would be twenty times easier to find an apbt to take the role you want than it would be a bully. Lucky for you that have enough people here from both sides that regardless of your choice you realy cant go wrong!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you are not fully settled on an AmBully, you might find something worth looking at here. At least they title and health-test. Pit Bulls Of Oregon - American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im settled on an am.bully. i know APBT's are great companions, after all they were america's number one family dog and nany dog at one point. but i for sure want to go am.bully. Tho with the dog i will EVENTUALLY get, might not do WP, i deff. want to show the bitch. i appreciate all the feed back you guys, its really helping a lot. i'm doing lots of research on some bully lines, we're not settling to just get a bullly i can tell you that much. i love the APBT breed, but i'd like to go real bully, even if that means no WP. WP is just something i'd like to do if the possibilities there. and we will find out when the bitch is 2 yrs and seeing how much go she has. i'm not looking for an extremely high drive dog. so i feel a few of the kennels im looking at down here fit that bill. but honestly idk how long it will be before i decide on bloodline, then kennel, then dog.
we're going out to a well known kennel today so im stoked about that, if anything else it'll be good to just talk dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Trevor I hope you find a really nice bully that your happy with and will do well in the show ring for you. My only concern was getting a bully with the intentions of working it like a working dog because they were not bred for that kind of work. You have been given a lot of info I hope you find yourself a nice healthy bully. Good Luck


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just a random thought Trev- you might be able to find some larger working amstaffs and there are more health testing done there. They won't be as exaggerated but you may be able to find some of the older bully mixes from when they were allowed to register akc and the breeders stood akc.

Like this boy here


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Hey Trevor I hope you find a really nice bully that your happy with and will do well in the show ring for you. My only concern was getting a bully with the intentions of working it like a working dog because they were not bred for that kind of work. You have been given a lot of info I hope you find yourself a nice healthy bully. Good Luck


thank you! i know that the the bully's weren't bred for working like an APBT would, i was just getting at conditioning for the ring and it would be awesome if the dog wanted to do WP for some fun, not anything serious, but i'd like a dog that me and my son can grow up working with together. im going to be really picky about how i pick this bully, i dont want another dog with a lot of problems. so the search will be like a CSI show lol
thanks again Sadie


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Take your time and you will be good


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Just a random thought Trev- you might be able to find some larger working amstaffs and there are more health testing done there. They won't be as exaggerated but you may be able to find some of the older bully mixes from when they were allowed to register akc and the breeders stood akc.
> 
> Like this boy here


Matteo


----------

